# Market Goats



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I am getting 2 market goats for our fair in July. They should be about 50lbs by mid March. They need to be at least 60 by June. But, the more the better.

I talked to the lady that I am buying them from, she said to give them constant access to Alfalfa and Grain with Rumensinin in it. Any other recommendations? Should I give them constant access to grain with rumensinin in it?

_________________________________________

Indepndence Funie Farm Goats :cart:
Culpeper, VA

[email protected]
Website under construction.


----------

